# Dr Greg's Dog Dish Diet



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone feed crock pot cooked food similar to this? http://dogdishdiet.com/recipes/ I'd love some feedback, especially about the bones. I want to rotate some home made food in with Freshpet, and I'd personally use more meat and less grains then is suggested in the link. But is the bone cooked for that long ok? If I'm cooking out all the nutrients, I wouldn't want to bother.
Thanks!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I would still take the bones out.Just because they splinter easy. We cook for or dogs which makes up the majority of their diets.They really like it they dance for their food. Also you don't cook all the nutrients out.What we do is cook a real big pot and freeze it in containers.And if your interested in cooking more for your dog I like the book Food Pets Die For by Ann n martin. I think the only con to cooking for your dog is the time consumed but that's about it.
Hope that helps
~Jerseygirl


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know Dr Greg's backround, but I still would NEVER feed cooked bones. There's a reason all the other literature talks of them splintering and being dangerous. Bones are great if not weight bearing bones and are raw. Cooking (lightly IMO) would destroy some of the nutrients and enzymes, but certainly far less than the kibble we feed which has been extruded and cooked, then packaged, and shipped. That's why kibble has all the added vitamins, sprayed on this and that. Much better to get those nutrients from the food. All that said, I still don't feel comfortable with a raw diet and am not sure of getting all the proper balance of food. So I do use a component of The Honest Kitchen, a dehydrated raw. There are many books out about cooking for your dog, and Dr Shawn Messonier has a section of recipes in his "A Natural Health Bible for Dogs and Cats". None that I know of advocate the use of cooked bones. Calcium is added thru tablets or ground eggshell.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Some say that the bones are ok when slow cooked for a long time because they crumble (on the link he actually breaks it apart easily and eats some himself :yuck. That's the part I was wondering if anyone could confirm. Thanks for your thoughts on this and the book info!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I use a pressure cooker and the bones do crumble, I have a Presto 8qt., it also makes soup in a flash.


----------

